# Red Tidal Wave



## gerryr (Jul 22, 2007)

First of all, so someone doesn't ask, I DID NOT MAKE THE BLANK, but I did pick the colors.  The blank was a gift from Eagle and the main wood is Bloodwood.  I went through a lot of thin CA while turning to make sure it didn't blow up on me.  The pen is a full size Rhodium Gent FP, finished with Unaxol.  I'm very pleased with how it looks.






Comments welcome and thanks to those who take the time to comment.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow, Gerry, that is an awesome looking pen. Never tried Unalox, but it looks like it finishes very nicely.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 22, 2007)

Gerry, I have not heard of this type of finish but which one is it, Unaxol or Unalox? Where can I learn more about it? Beautiful work and blank, Eagle does great work too.

Mike


----------



## TBone (Jul 22, 2007)

Good looking pen, as always the joints are perfect


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 22, 2007)

I would be pleased too. Definately a one-of-a-kind blank and you did it fine.


----------



## kkwall (Jul 22, 2007)

Very nice pen.
Great Work.[8D]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 22, 2007)

Steve, Gerry's spelling of the name is correct.

Nice work, Gerry!  Did  you make the blank? []


----------



## papaturner (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome pen has a very classy look.


----------



## PatrickTaylor (Jul 22, 2007)

What a great look. Nice job on not letting the shape compete with the blank.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 22, 2007)

Gerry,
Wow! Gorgeous work; love the colors on that. The master blank maker really nailed it.
And you executed it perfectly -- absolutely striking.
Which Unoxal part #'s are you using?
Are you using their sealer and finish or just sealer?
The bloodwood is so clear and there's absolutely no dust
in the inlay which I presume is holly and ebony.
Smokin'! 
[8D]
Gary

ps: Could you post another pic so that we can observe the parallel nature of the inlays.
[]
G


----------



## neon007 (Jul 22, 2007)

Beautiful!!! I like it alot.


----------



## txbatons (Jul 22, 2007)

I like it. Very clean and classy looking.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 23, 2007)

l would be pleased too Gerry looks great.[]


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 23, 2007)

Great job Gerry.

Discussing red and red and white didn't do it for me, but the pen looks GREAT!!!  This time you had more "vision" than I!!!

Did Unoxol have any difficulty with the CA you were building while you turned???  or did you sand off the CA as a final "pre-finish" step?


----------



## gerryr (Jul 23, 2007)

Ed,
There really wasn't any buildup of CA.  I would turn for a while and then put on some thin CA, turn a while longer and put on more thin CA.  When it got to the point where I normally start sanding I did just that.  I doubt there was any CA left when I put on the Unaxol sealer.

Out here in "big sky" country, you have to have a lot of vision to see anything because everything is far away.[]


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks,

Eagle keeps trying to convince me I need Unoxol, so I suspect I will get it soon - how was the "learning curve".


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 23, 2007)

Gerry, that is a really beautiful pen! Good job to the both of you!!![^]


----------



## LanceD (Jul 24, 2007)

Wonderful job on the pen and the finish. I've been wanting to try Unaxol and finally ordered some today.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 24, 2007)

Lance,
  Where did you order it from if I may ask?

Mike


----------



## rsx1974 (Jul 24, 2007)

Gerry,
Very Nice Great combination of colors and pen frame.
Again.....Very nice


----------



## LanceD (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> <br />Lance,
> Where did you order it from if I may ask?
> 
> Mike



Right here Mike.

http://www.mobydicksupplies.com/index.html


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you Lance.

Mike


----------



## lwalden (Jul 24, 2007)

Are you using the high build (HD) clear gloss, or one of the other options?





> _Originally posted by LanceD_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lwalden (Jul 24, 2007)

ooops, and btw, Gerry, fantastic looking pen and finish. I normally use the threaded end cap on my Jr Gents, but I don't think that would have looked nearly as classy as the continuity of form achieved with the non-posting end cap. Beautiful blank, well done.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 24, 2007)

Lyle,
I'm using the high performance semi-gloss, M284, I think.  A threaded end cap would be difficult on this pen - it's a full size Gent.[]


----------



## gerryr (Aug 4, 2007)

This is an update.  This pen sold today for $250 with a stock nib to a first time fountain pen buyer, a woman too.  This is the second time I've sold a full size Gent/Statesman to a women, and neither had arthritis.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 5, 2007)

Gerry - Congratulations on a beautiful pen and even more for selling it!  I need a few more pens like that,,,where a furst time fountain pen buyer wants a $250 pen!


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 5, 2007)

Congratulations on the sale of that fine looking pen.
If you care to say: Was it through a show or a retailer?
Did the buyer say why she bought that one as compared to one of your other fine works?


----------



## gerryr (Aug 5, 2007)

The sales occurred at a very tightly juried show and she was absolutely fascinated with the design and the fact that the waves are parallel.  The show had 250 applicants for 100 spaces and a lot of long time exhibitors didn't make it this year, including a couple of friends.  Very high quality stuff.


----------



## Monty (Aug 6, 2007)

I know where to obtain the CA, but where does one buy Unaxol?


----------



## gerryr (Aug 6, 2007)

http://mobydicksupplies.com/


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 6, 2007)

Unaxol looks like a water-bourne version of what I finish my pens with. I use conversion varnish, which is a 10% catalyzed finish (Unaxol is optional, either no catalyst for "durable" and 3% for "really durable"). 

The upside to conversion varnish is it is insanely chemically resistant (not even acetone affects it unless it's soaked with it). 

The downside is it is a spray-only and stinks worse than lacquer. 

I may give this stuff a shot. Looks interesting.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 7, 2007)

Congratulations on a great sale!!!!![][]


----------



## gjoffrionjr (Aug 7, 2007)

Great Looking Pen. I really like your color choices.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Aug 7, 2007)

Exellent work, great sale. Yet another pen sold to make me sick[], i can only dream of selling a pen for that money.


----------

